# diebstahl



## carphunter1678 (11. Februar 2011)

moinsen,

ich hab ein echtes problem undzwar ich habe die blinker im abo und die kam jetzt drei monate nicht an vor zwei monaten hab ich mal bei blinker angerufen und die meinten das die,die abgeschickt hätten und jetzt hab ich letzden monat ne endeckung gemacht ich habe ein echtes ********* als nachbar so der hat mir die geklaut aber ich habe leider keine beweise meiner schwester wird die bravo geklaut (kein großer verlust:q)was kann ich dagegen machen hättet ihr irgendwelche tipps meine ideen enden irgendwie immer bei körperverletzung ????#c#c#c


----------



## Boedchen (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: diebstahl*



carphunter1678 schrieb:


> moinsen,
> 
> ich hab ein echtes problem undzwar ich habe die blinker im abo und die kam jetzt drei monate nicht an vor zwei monaten hab ich mal bei blinker angerufen und die meinten das die,die abgeschickt hätten und jetzt hab ich letzden monat ne endeckung gemacht ich habe ein echtes ********* als nachbar so der hat mir die geklaut aber ich habe leider keine beweise meiner schwester wird die bravo geklaut (kein großer verlust:q)was kann ich dagegen machen hättet ihr irgendwelche tipps meine ideen enden irgendwie immer bei körperverletzung ????#c#c#c



Sei schneller und Schmir die Seiten mit Tuschierpaste ein ^^
Das hilft


----------



## Denni_Lo (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: diebstahl*

Kannst Du für Beweise sorgen, in Form einer Kamera oder so?


----------



## carphunter1678 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: diebstahl*

das problem ist die kommt meistens wenn ich in der schule bin und wiegesagt meine ideen waren so sachen wie rattenfalle in den briefkasten und so....


----------



## ToxicToolz (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: diebstahl*

Klaut der die weil die aus dem Briefkasten rausgucken? Wenn ja würde ick dem Postboten mal sagen das er die ganz in den Kasten drücken soll.

Gruß Toxe


----------



## carphunter1678 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: diebstahl*

ne der kann mich niicht ab weil ich mich mal bei dem beschwert habe das er mein fahrrad umgeworfen hat der typ ist der größte assi den ich kenne


----------



## m-spec (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: diebstahl*

Gucke Dir mal den Film "Der bewegte Mann" an. Da lernt man wie mit Briefkastenräubern umgegangen wird. (Mußt nur noch den passenden Typus finden der dem Nachbarn das beibringt)


----------



## carphunter1678 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: diebstahl*

jetzt mal ernsthaft wat kann ich machen ich hab nähmlich keine lust jeden monat auf meine abo dvd zu verzichten.


----------



## "Rutenkiller" (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: diebstahl*

Kannst ja versuchen ob man den Empfänger wechseln kann.
Dann lässt du dir die Zeitschrift einfach an nen Kumpel oder Verwandten schicken.
Ein Versuch wäre es alle mal wert.#6


----------



## carphunter1678 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: diebstahl*

das wäre ne idee kann man das man das perönlich übergeben wird??


----------



## angelpfeife (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: diebstahl*

Körperverletzung, mit 14? Ich glaub da ist eher die Frage wer hier wem eine auf den Deckel gibt:q  Brauchst aber nicht ernst nehmen
Mal im Ernst, was könnte man dagegen machen? Direkt gegen ihn wohl garnix. Du hast 1. keine Beweise und 2. kriegste die Dank der Schule auch nicht so einfach. Eine Konfrontation ist somit fast ausgeschlossen bzw könnte böse nach hinten los gehen. Ich würde einfach bei Blinker anrufen und die Lieferanschrift ändern lassen. Das heißt einfach die Adresse von nem Verwandten angeben und sie dann da abholen. Wird wohl der einfachste Weg sein

Edit: Damn, Rutenkiller war schneller:q


----------



## Micha383 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: diebstahl*

wann sind denn bei dir die nächsten ferien?
weil dann kannst dich mal auf die lauer legen.

Was mir noch so einfällt ist das du mal den Postboten bei gelgenheit fragen kannst wann er so ca. bei dir ist.
Wenn du das in Erfahrung gebracht hast würde ich die Polizei um die Umstände informieren damit die sich mal auf die Lauer legen.
Am besten wäre es natürlich wenn der Postbote so freundlich wäre ein paar minuten bevor er bei deinem Briefkasten ist die örtliche Polizei zu informieren.
Es geht ja in dem Fall um mehrfachen Diebstahl.
Eigentlich sollten sie darauf reagieren. Nuja und wenn sie ihn erwischt haben sollten sie eigentlich auch nach dem Diebesgut bei ihm daheim suchen, bzw ihn zur herausgabe auffordern.


----------



## Pat 79 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: diebstahl*

Ich würde ja sagen hol sie dir in einem Zeitschriftenladen, aber hast ja schon dein Jahresabo.
Oder frag Blinker ob sie es als Paket verschicken können, dann must du (bzw. Mutter oder so)ja für unterschreiben.
Allerdings lostet das auch mehr Porto und ich glaube nicht wirklich das Blinker das macht.
Aber ein Versuch wärs wert.


----------



## carphunter1678 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: diebstahl*

na der typ geht an die 70 jahre und hat keine hobbys hat das callcenter den samstags auf??


----------



## Prignitzer_Junge (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: diebstahl*

lass die Lieferadresse auf deine Großeltern oder andere Verwandte  ändern dann haste deine Ruhe ohne Ärger zu machen. Solche Menschen werden meisstens nur schlimmer , wenn man was unternimmt. Und wat meinste watt der sich die Plauze ärgert, wenn nix mehr zum klauen da ist.  Das Bravo Abo auch gleich ändern. Was sagen denn deine Eltern zu der Geschichte?


----------



## kati48268 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: diebstahl*

Was für eine schwachsinnige Diskussion!!!
Hier hilft anscheinend der Blinde dem Einäugigen.
Natürlich nimmt sich der Verlag da nichts von an; Paket verschicken, per Übergabe,... Blödsinn, das kostet den Versender ganz andere Portogebühren.
Sprich mit deinen Eltern, Lehrern, Onkel oder sonst irgendeinem Erwachsenen in deinem Umfeld, der das auf vernünftige Weise regelt; heißt: Kontakt zum Vermieter aufnehmen, vernünftigen Postkasten anbringen, oder oder oder


----------



## Chrizzi (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: diebstahl*

Privatdedektiv anheuern. Kein Plan was sowas kostet, aber so ein Pisser gehört mal zur Polizei geschleppt. 

Da klaut ein 70 Jähriger (ja der sollte schon etwas Verstand haben...) Kindern die Zeitschriften. Da kann man doch nicht sagen, mach ne andere Lieferadresse. Den Typen gehört mal auf die Finger gehauen.


----------



## carphunter1678 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: diebstahl*

meine eltern haben doch auch nur stress mit dem vermieter haben wir auch schon gesprochen und auch der will beweise,aber ich glaube ich rufe montag mal bei blinker an lasse das zu meinen großeltern schicken.


----------



## Chrizzi (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: diebstahl*

Beweise kriegst du mit einem Privatdetekiv... Die frage ist nur, was sowas kostet. Der Vorteil, der Ärger ist dann vorbei, oder der Nachteil, der Ärger fängt dann erst richtig an.


----------



## "Rutenkiller" (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: diebstahl*

Privatdetektiv anheuern?#q
Ja, am besten gleich noch Scharfschützen.:q#d

Mann sollte die Kirche im Dorf lassen und versuchen mit einfachen Mitteln dem Opa die Tour zu vermasseln.

@carphunter1678
Denke das ist die einfachste Lösung.


----------



## andy12345 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: diebstahl*

leg bei blinker einspruch ein !! 
ware nicht erhalten feritg dann müssen die sich drumm kümmern..
bei mir ist ein paket nich angekommen und da habe ich bei dem händler angerufen und da einspruch eingelegt ! alles kein problem hätte die ware neu gekriegt die haben das paket nur an eine andere adresse geliefert die ich nich kannte . ich meinen augen der selbe fall !

Mfg
Andy


----------



## slowhand (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: diebstahl*

Geht's noch? Lieferadresse ändern? Wegen so einem Pisser?
Solchen Leuten muß man die Luft raus lassen. Hast Du niemanden, der da mal klingeln kann und eine klare Ansage macht?! 
Wo kommen wir denn hin, wenn hier jeder Penner sich einfach nimmt, was ihm gerade passt?!


----------



## carphunter1678 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: diebstahl*

ich kenne einen der ist so total freundlich aber er sieht recht aggressiv aus aber ich glaube das ist übertrieben das ist doch sogar bedrohung wenn ich den dahin schicke und sage schüchtere den mal ein also ich ruf montag bei blinker an lass die dahin schicken so lange lebt der typ eh nicht mehr.


----------



## Lakesh (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: diebstahl*

Guten Morgen,
das Problem könnte ja auch sein, dass der "70jährige Opa" auch gar nichts mit dem Verschwinden der Zeitschriften zu tun hat. Daher rate ich dir zunächst, dich dort mal schlau zu machen:

Blinker Hotline Abonnement, Einzelhefte und Shop-Artikel

Tel.: +49 (0)40/389 06 720
Fax: +49 (0)40/389 06 725
E-Mail: abo@blinker.de

Die Hotline wird allerdings wahrscheinlich erst am Montag wieder erreichbar sein.

Wenn sich das Problem so nicht klären lässt; probiere es mit der geändeten Lieferadresse aus. Dann kann es allerdings dazu kommen, das du erst mit deinem Opa um die Zeitschrift catchen musst, sollte dieser ebenfalls mit dem Angel-Virus infiziert sein.

Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg bei der Lösung deines Problems; lass den Kopf nicht hängen und genieße dein Wochenende.

mfg Lakesh


----------



## carphunter1678 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: diebstahl*

ne mein opa angelt mal bei mir am teich mit aber richtig infiziert ist er nicht.


----------



## hanzz (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: diebstahl*

Hallo 

Also ich bin auch der Meinung, dass dem Arsch, wer auch immer das ist, die Beine gebrochen werden sollten.

Neee, Spaß beiseite.

Es gibt wirklich son Zeug, dass man so nicht sieht, kommt die Haut damit in Berührung wird sie schwarz.
Wäre eine Möglichkeit.

Aber es wird doch wohl jemanden geben, der sich auf die Lauer legen kann, wenn der Postbote kommt.

Dann wird die Polizei sofort angerufen und der Typ wird angezeigt.

Der soll dir die bisherigen Blinker ersetzen und sich dann verp....


----------



## daci7 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: diebstahl*

Hmmm, wenn du wirklich sicher bist das der Opa das war würd ich nen "öffentlichen Brief" ins Treppenhaus hängen.
So in der Art "An den alten Dieb der offenbar gerne Blinker und Bravo liest..." 
Dann drauf hoffen, dass dem Typen das irgendwie peinlich ist. 
Achtung: Keine Namen in dem "Brief" erwähnen!
In dem Brief darf auch gerne stehen, dass du eine Anzeige wegen Diebstahls nicht ausschließen würdest, sollte du ihn mal erwischen. Immerhin klaut er aus deinem Briefkasten, da könnten auch weit wichtigere Briefe drin sein. 

Viel Erfolg!
#h


----------



## Denni_Lo (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: diebstahl*

http://www.hitecsecurity.de/index.php?cat=c96


----------



## Honeyball (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: diebstahl*

Hast Du irgendwo noch ein gelesenes altes Exemplar vom Blinker oder einer anderen Angelzeitschrift, das du nicht mehr brauchst?

So'n Adressaufkleber an Dich und 'ne Plastikfolie drumrum ist doch schnell hergestellt. Dann sprichst Du entweder mit dem Postboten oder investierst das Porto und schickst Dir das alte Heft selbst zu, am besten so, dass es an einem Tag ankommt an dem Du schulfrei hast.
Oder Du steckst es einfach morgens in euren Briefkasten und schaust, ob es nach der Schule noch drin ist.
Wenn ja, hast Du Pech gehabt, wenn nein gehst Du mit Deinen Eltern zur nächsten Polizeiwache und erstattest Anzeige.
Nachdem diese aufgenommen ist, lässt Du Dir das Aktenzeichen geben und wartest ab, was passiert.
Wenn es dauert und sich nichts tut, kannst Du ab und zu mal auf der Wache anrufen und unter Nennung des Aktenzeichens nachfragen. Und bei jedem Verdacht eines erneuten Disbstahls, egal ob Blinker oder Bravo direkt wieder zur Wache und melden.


----------



## slowhand (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: diebstahl*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Hast Du irgendwo noch ein gelesenes altes Exemplar vom Blinker oder einer anderen Angelzeitschrift, das du nicht mehr brauchst?
> 
> So'n Adressaufkleber an Dich und 'ne Plastikfolie drumrum ist doch schnell hergestellt. Dann sprichst Du entweder mit dem Postboten oder investierst das Porto und schickst Dir das alte Heft selbst zu, am besten so, dass es an einem Tag ankommt an dem Du schulfrei hast.
> Oder Du steckst es einfach morgens in euren Briefkasten und schaust, ob es nach der Schule noch drin ist.
> ...



Und dann? Wird die Anzeige bearbeitet(also eine Akte angelegt), nach ein paar Wochen wird die Sache eingestellt, dem Steuerzahler entstehen Kosten und der Typ macht genauso weiter. Oder wird noch fuchtig, weil er sich provoziert fühlt. Oder glaubt wirklich jemand, daß irgendein Richter in diesem Land einen Durchsuchungsbescheid ausstellt wegen ein paar verschwundener Zeitungen??? Da bräuchte man schon handfeste Beweise, womit wir wieder beim Detektiv und den damit verbundenen Kosten wären...
Ich bleib dabei: Solchen Leuten muß man eisenhart begegnen und deutlich klarmachen, mit wem sie sich anlegen, sonst tanzen die einem auf der Nase rum... Anfassen darf man die natürlich nicht, aber zumindest sollten sie das Gefühl haben, einem echten Psycho in die Suppe gespuckt zu haben, der kurz davor ist, die Kontrolle zu verlieren...


----------



## carphunter1678 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: diebstahl*

ich persönlich hab auch bisher nur schlechte erfahrung mit sowas gemacht also wie ich gesagt habe ich rufe montag da an und ändere die lieferadresse

und das mit dem brief mache ich mal gucken ob er sich angesprochen fühlt wenn dem nähmlich was passt dann brült der rum.


----------



## gnatz (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: diebstahl*

Lass es dir doch einfach an eine Packstation schicken.Kostet nichts wenn du dich da registrierst und du gehst so unnötigen Stress und Ärger aus dem Weg.


----------



## Chrizzi (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: diebstahl*



gnatz schrieb:


> Lass es dir doch einfach an eine Packstation schicken.Kostet nichts wenn du dich da registrierst und du gehst so unnötigen Stress und Ärger aus dem Weg.



Na super. Wer weiß, das noch alles "geklaut" wird. Deswegen alles an eine Packstation zu schicken, wo ich immer hinlaufen muss den Kram abholen.

wie slowhand schon schrieb, man darf nicht alles mit sich machen lassen. Mich würde das massiv ankotzen, wenn mein Briefkasten nicht "funktioniert".


----------



## gnatz (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: diebstahl*

Aber du glaubst doch nicht im Ernst dass die Polizei irgendwas dagegen unternehmen wird/will/kann.
Selbst wenn du Beweise gegen den alten Mann hast ist das Blinker-Abo wohl eher abgelaufen als die Gerichtsverhandlung beginnt...
Wenn du eine schnelle & unkomplizierte Lösung haben willst, kannst du dir die Zeitschriftennur an eine andere Adresse schicken lassen.
Alles andere braucht viel Zeit, Geld, Geduld.


----------



## sonstwer (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: diebstahl*

Hallo!

Genau. Wer Recht bekommen will, braucht Geld und Zeit. Es ist auch nicht immer sinnvoll sich mit seinen Nachbarn anzulegen. Auch, wenn man Recht hat, fallen böswilligen Nachbarn oft genug Möglichkeiten ein, wie sie dir eins auswischen können (bei mir waren es zerstochene Reifen am Auto!).
Ob es einem gefällt, oder nicht, der stressloseste Weg ist und bleibt, dem Ärger aus dem Weg zu gehen.
Die Polizei sollte zwar eigentlich dafür zuständig sein, aber es ist nun mal eine Tatsache, daß die sich für solche "Bagatellen" nicht wirklich interessiert (interessieren kann   ).
Nicht mal für "Schwarzangler" fühlen die sich zuständig, weil sie einfach überlastet sind.
Postdiebstahl zählt zwar eigentlich zu den "Kapitalverbrechen", jedoch ist der Warenwert deiner Zeitschrift leider zu geringfügig für unseren Justizapparat.
Der einfachste Weg ist wirklich die alternative Adresse.
An Packstationen kann man leider keine Zeitschriften senden lassen. Daher wird für dich (TE) wohl nur eine Adresse deiner Verwandtschaft oder eines Freundes in Frage kommen.

So sehr auch ich mir wünsche, daß so ein Ekel zur Rechenschaft gezogen wird, die Nachteile die dir daraus erwachsen könnten, würden dir (oder deinen Eltern) unter Umständen noch viel mehr weh tun, als dem Ärger einfach auszuweichen.

Schlage dem Drecks***ck einfach ein Schnippchen, indem du es ihm unmöglich machst, an deine Post heranzukommen.
Auch die Bravo deiner Schwester könntest du bei der Gelegenheit gleich mitbringen. 
Wofür hat man denn gute Freunde, wenn nicht, um einem aus der Patsche zu helfen. Und deine Schwester wir dich dafür lieben. 

Auch ich habe ein gesundes rechtsempfinden und würde so manchem, der mir auf die Zehen getreten ist, gerne ein aufs Maul geben, meine Erfahrung mit solchen Dingen hat mich jedoch klüger gemacht.
Lass dir von niemandem einen Floh ins Ohr setzen, solange man sich sein Recht nicht leisten kann, sollte man (leider) immer den einfachsten Weg gehen.
In der hoffnung, daß deine Generation es irgendwann besser macht,
LG,
frank


----------



## flor61 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: diebstahl*

Sehr schön gesprochen, und das Leben ist halt so. Bei uns im Ort mußte ein Nachbar sogar sein Haus abreißen, weil er es mit den Nachbarn zu weit getrieben hat. Nun sage mir , was ist Recht, wer hat Recht, wer bekommt Recht. Das Haus ist platt, war ja nur ein Haus. Aber so spielt das Leben

Petri Heil


----------



## Chrizzi (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: diebstahl*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Hast Du irgendwo noch ein gelesenes altes Exemplar vom Blinker oder einer anderen Angelzeitschrift, das du nicht mehr brauchst?
> 
> So'n Adressaufkleber an Dich und 'ne Plastikfolie drumrum ist doch schnell hergestellt. [...]
> Oder Du steckst es einfach morgens in euren Briefkasten und schaust, ob es nach der Schule noch drin ist.
> Wenn ja, hast Du Pech gehabt, wenn nein [...]




Neben den Heft in der Folie haust du eine Flasche Buttersäure/Mercapanhaltige Sachen. 

Bei dem es aus der Bude stinkt, der klaut deine Post. 

Dazu kann er ja nichtmal böse auf dich sein, wenn du stinkende Post bekommst und er dir das klaut. 


Aber ganz ehrlich, dass kann doch nicht die Lösung sein, dass ich meine Post zu jemand anderes schicken lasse, nur damit ich die bekomme. Was passiert denn wenn der mal Päckchen oder so von dir annimmt und den Zettel vom Postmann aus den Briefkasten fischt. Dann hast du nie Post bekommen, obwohl es zugestellt wurde. Oder soll alles an eine andere Adresse geschickt werden?

Eventuell würde ich einfach zur Polizei gehen und die Fragen, was am sinnigsten wäre. 

So einfach die Lösung ist mit der anderen Adresse, aber das kann ja nicht das wahre sein. 

Eine Möglichkeit wäre sich wirklich auf die Lauer zu legen und ihn dann fest zu halten - da würde ich mich vorher aber schlau machen, was man darf oder nicht. Es gibt ja sowas von wegen ich darf jemanden "fest nehmen" wenn der etwas böses (Diebstahl) oder so gemacht hat. 

Sowas erinnert mich an eine Story vom Kumpel, dessen Autoradio geklaut wurde. Als der Dieb noch im Auto war, wurde er aber von den Besitzer überrascht und hat fix ein paar sitzen gehabt. Als die Polizei da war, hat er gesagt der Typ wollte abhauen und er hätte ihn festgehalten, dabei ist der halt ins stolpern gekommen und hingefallen. Ärger gab's dafür nicht, eine Strafe für den versuchten Diebstahl gab es aber auch nicht wirklich. 



Wie gesagt, ich würde die Polizei fragen, was am sinnvollsten ist. Eine Lösung wäre das für mich jedenfalls nicht, meine Post an sämtliche Leute schicken zu lassen.


----------



## Micha383 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: diebstahl*

Joa würde auch zut Polizei gehen.
Wer weis was er einem noch aus der Post klauen wird.
Kontoauszüge, Einwurfeinschreiben oder ein Paket vom Tackledealer mit der neuen Stella usw.

Das kann es einfach nicht sein.
Und wenn sich mit der Polizei nichts tut würde ich bei jedem Vorfall wieder auf der Matte stehen und zwischen drin immer wieder um den Ermittlungsstand anfragen.
Dafür ist ist die Polizei da selbst wenn es um wenig Warenwert geht bleibt es immer noch unrecht.
Sonst könnte man sich ja die Zeitschrift immer Laden einstecken mit dem Wissen das es sich mit dem Warenwert der Zeitschrift keiner die Mühe macht das zu unterbinden.

Also ich würde auch erst mal alle rechtlichen möglichkeiten ausschöpfen selbst Anwalt usw.
Da wären mir die Kosten für recht egal, da geht es einfach ums Prinzip.
Vll, hat ja dein Vater eine Rechtschutzversicherung oder wie sich das genau nennt und da würde ich dann rest recht alle Hebel in bewegung setzen.


----------



## el-roberto (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: diebstahl*

ich würd erstmal zum nachbarn gehn und fragen, ob er die zeitschrift denn schon ausgelesen hat und sie mir netterweise überlässt oder ob ich morgen noch mal wieder kommen soll. wenn er nicht drauf reagiert, kann man ja immer noch auf aufwändigere und kostenintensivere maßnahmen zurückgreifen. ich hab bei der polizei mal 30€ bearbeitungsgebühr bezahlt, damit die mir nen zettel mit meinem namen ausfüllen und nen stempel drunter setzen. dafür könnte ich mir den blinker für die nächsten 7 monate leisten. man sollte immer den aufwand und den nutzen in ein gesundes verhältnis stellen.
wenn einem die genugtuung ne menge wert ist, kann man natürlich ne kamera installieren, nen privatdetektiv organisieren oder eben zur polizei gehen.ist für mich aber völlig überzogen


----------



## nemles (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: diebstahl*

Wie wäre es mit einem vernünftigem Briefkasten?

Wenn in meinem einmal was drinne ist (natürlich richtig eingeworfen und nicht rausguckend), komme ich da nur noch mit dem Schlüssel oder mit brachialer Gewalt ran. |rolleyes

Diebstahl unmöglich.#6


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: diebstahl*



> Wie wäre es mit einem vernünftigem Briefkasten?
> 
> Wenn in meinem einmal was drinne ist (natürlich richtig eingeworfen und  nicht rausguckend), komme ich da nur noch mit dem Schlüssel oder mit  brachialer Gewalt ran. |rolleyes
> 
> Diebstahl unmöglich.#6


Der Junge hatte doch geschrieben, dass er in nem Mietshaus lebt und du meinst doch wohl nicht im ernst, der Vermieter würde einen Hochsicherheitsbriefkasten spendieren!
Und jedem Briefkasten,welchen ich bisher in Mietshäusern (ich meine keine Villen) gesehen habe,
entlocke ich eine Zeitschrift, die ja schließlich auch hinein gekommen ist.
Wisst ihr überhaupt was'n vernünftiger B-kasten kostet?
Immerhin heißt son Ding noch Briefkasten und nicht Safe!
Den Vorschlag mit dem offenen Brief im Hausflur fand ich bisher am besten, allerdings entsprechend rechtsicher formuliert.
Oder ich würde wirklich eine Falle stellen, aber da die Sachlage bereits 
öffentlich gemacht wurde, z.B. durch den Thread hier und die erschwerende Tatsache, dass wir uns hier im Junganglerforum befinden
noch hinzu kommt; werde ich nen Teufel tun und hier Tipps zu einer wirklich fiesen Falle geben!

Taxidermist


----------



## nemles (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: diebstahl*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Der Junge hatte doch geschrieben, dass er in nem Mietshaus lebt und du meinst doch wohl nicht im ernst, der Vermieter würde einen Hochsicherheitsbriefkasten spendieren!
> 
> Wisst ihr überhaupt was'n vernünftiger B-kasten kostet?
> Immerhin heißt son Ding noch Briefkasten und nicht Safe!
> ...



Ok, wenn der Vermieter es nicht erlaubt, eigene Briefkästen zu verwenden (bei mir im Mietshaus war es erlaubt), geht mein Vorschlag natürlich nicht |gr:
Aber teuer sind gute Briefkästen nicht wirklich. Muss ja kein Safe sein, wie Du schon schriebst#6


----------



## vierkant (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: diebstahl*



carphunter1678 schrieb:


> ne der kann mich niicht ab weil ich mich mal bei dem beschwert habe das er mein fahrrad umgeworfen hat der typ ist der größte assi den ich kenne



Auch dieser ANGESTELLTE hat einen VORGESETZTEN!

Der kriegt ne Mords-Zigarre verpasst, wenn sich die KUNDEN beim DIENSTLEISTER beschweren. Ich würde mit meinen Eltern zur Post gehen, und offiziell Beschwerde einreichen. Wollen wir wetten das sich der liebe Postonkel bei euch entschuldigt?

Die andere Sache würde ich auch mit meinen Eltern und dem Nachbarn machen. Ich würde ihn zur Rede stellen, und mit einer Anzeige drohen. Immerhin ist Deine Adresse aufgeklebt, sollten die Zeitschriften bei ihm gefunden werden!

Greets


----------



## el-roberto (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: diebstahl*



vierkant schrieb:


> Immerhin ist Deine Adresse aufgeklebt, sollten die Zeitschriften bei ihm gefunden werden!




wenn der so blöd ist....


----------



## Theo254 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: diebstahl*

meine güte ihr macht euch da umstände...
einfach rübergehen und dem im nötigen tonfall sagen was sache ist..
von miraus mit deinem papa oder was weiss ich..

gruss
theo


----------



## Besorger (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: diebstahl*

frag doch ob die dir die zu deiner oma schicken können die sind doch meisten zuhause


----------



## Besorger (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: diebstahl*

ach ja und wenn das nich geht klau ihm die post  rechnungen z.b  haha


----------



## carphunter1678 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: diebstahl*

ich bin schockiert ich bin echt geschockt diesen monat kam meine blinker an ich kann es immer noch nicht glauben (der besagte nachbar war im urlaub)


----------



## Besorger (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: diebstahl*

hahah


----------



## dieteraalland (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: diebstahl*



carphunter1678 schrieb:


> das wäre ne idee kann man das man das perönlich übergeben wird??


 
vorschlag!!! 
mache es doch postlagernd |gr:.
vorteil: nix wird geklaut #d
nachteil: du mußt zur post pilgern und dein gerödel dort selbst abholen #q


----------



## Boendall (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: diebstahl*



gnatz schrieb:


> *Aber du glaubst doch nicht im Ernst dass die Polizei irgendwas dagegen unternehmen wird/will/kann.*
> Selbst wenn du Beweise gegen den alten Mann hast ist das Blinker-Abo wohl eher abgelaufen als die Gerichtsverhandlung beginnt...
> Wenn du eine schnelle & unkomplizierte Lösung haben willst, kannst du dir die Zeitschriftennur an eine andere Adresse schicken lassen.
> Alles andere braucht viel Zeit, Geld, Geduld.


 
Aber Ladendiebe die Kaugummis um 1€ klauen bringt man trotzdem zur Anzeige....#q (Nicht falsch verstehen, habe kein Mitleid mit Ladendieben)

Der Wert des Diebesgut hat doch nichts mit der Straftat (Diebstahl) zu tun. Oder anders gesagt ob  nun ein Parfum um 70€ geklaut wird oder ein Kaugummi um 0,20€ , erstmal gibts beim Erwischtwerden eine Anzeige wegen Diebstahl.

Egal was die Blinker wert ist, für die einen nicht mal das Papier auf dem sie gedruckt ist, für den TE ABER ist sie was wert, denn sonst würde er ja nicht bezahlen um sein Heft monatlich zu bekommen.

Also ich finde Honeyballs Vorschlag gar nicht mal so schlecht. Blinker faken, einlegen und die ganze Aktion dokumentieren (Foto von der Ausgabe, beim "Liefern" etc.)

Oder einfach mit den neu gewonnen Erkenntnissen (Nachbar da => Blinker weg, Nachbar weg=> Blinker da) zur Polizei gehen, da sich dein Verdacht ja quasi bestätigt.

Egal ob du die Blinker zurückbekommst, wenn die Freunde in Grün mal beim Nachbarn vorstellig werden, kann ich mir durchaus denken, dass er es in Zukunft bleiben lässt, denn wer will schon wegen Diebstahl von ein paar Angelheften aktenkundig werden....


----------



## Barsch Angler (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: diebstahl*

ich gebe dir nen kleinen tipp einfach nen 9-Volt nlock unter den briefkasten kleben kontakte ran und dann den Briefkasten under strum aber natürlich erst der familie und dem Postboten bescheid sagen sonst trifft es noch den falschen|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:





P.S.:Aber nix stärkeres als nen 9-Volt block sonst müssen die Freunde in weiss rot noch kommen


----------



## eric02 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: diebstahl*

leg ne ältere gut ehaltene Blinker in den briefkasten und leg dich wenn möglich mit einem zeugen auf die lauer. am besten mit ner cam und natürlich wenn du keine schule hast und mach es unauffällig


----------



## zanderzone (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: diebstahl*

Cam zählt nicht als Beweismittel!
Einfach zur Polizei gehen und den Fall mal schildern!
Die müssen der Sache nachgehen!
Und glaub mir, wenn die Polizei dort mal vorstellig wurde, klaut der Deine Zeitung nicht mehr aus dem Briefkasten!!!!


----------



## Gondoschir (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: diebstahl*

Macht doch da nicht so ein Drama von...
Abbonier einfach die Blinker auf seinen Namen. Wenn er eine eigene kriegt, braucht er deine nicht mehr zu klauen... |kopfkrat
Und such dir ne nette Prämie aus... :m


----------



## eric02 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: diebstahl*

wenn die cam da nicht zählt warum denn bei nen autounfall?
und selbst wenn nicht kann er es anderen leuten wie vater oder so zeigen und selbst wenn das nicht hilft dann bleibt noch der zeuge.


----------



## zanderzone (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: diebstahl*

Bei nem Unfall ist es was anderes! Hier besteht aber ein "Verbrechen"!!!


----------



## Meister_Eder (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: diebstahl*

Hol dir 5 Mäuse aus der Zoohandlung! Dann rein im Briefkasten, nen' Streifen Tesafilm und dann hat der Opa vllt. ja ein paar Haustiere die ihn nicht mehr los lassen, mit denen er sich ja dann beschäftigen kann. :q


----------



## Schmidt1988 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: diebstahl*

entweder einen besseren Briefkasten oder bei einem Nachbarn einwerfen lassen mit dem du dich verstehst.


----------



## hanzz (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: diebstahl*

gibt es denn neuigkeiten beim aktenzeichen "blinker" ?


----------



## carphunter1678 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: diebstahl*

naja diesen monat kam die wie gesagt an,fahrräder wurden in dem keller eingesperrt aber wenn sich was tut werdet ihr natürlich auf dem laufenden gehalten.


----------



## maflomi01 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: diebstahl*



eric02 schrieb:


> wenn die cam da nicht zählt warum denn bei nen autounfall?
> und selbst wenn nicht kann er es anderen leuten wie vater oder so zeigen und selbst wenn das nicht hilft dann bleibt noch der zeuge.



wie geneau das heist weiß ich nicht aber im einzelhandel mußt du ganz strenge auflagen bewältigen und zu dem noch fette sonder genehmigungen beantragen weil du personen filmst ohne sie zu fragen ob du es darfst ,dort wird nur drauf hingewiesen das es kammeras gibt das schild hängt meist irgendwo am eingang wo es kaum einer merkt.
Und beim unfall machst du fotos von gegenständen das hat vor justitzia verschiedene gewichte .
und vor fiesen fallen würd ich absehen das kann ganz böse nach hinten losgehen (9voltblock und so ) wenn das der verkehrte mitkriegt dann bekommst nicht nur du ärger sondern deine eltern auch.
finde auch brief im treppenhaus auf hängen ohne namen und so , wenn das nicht hilft ab zur polizei und alles schildern 
fals sich das mit dem verdacht aber nicht bestätigt unbedingt entschuldigen sonst droht bald nachbarschaftskrieg |krach: der filmreif ist , evtl vor der polizei noch mit vati zum nachbarn und ihn fragen ob er etwas von post und zeitungs diebstahl aus dem brief kasten weiß aber hüte dich ihn zu beschuldigen bei dem besuch sonst ist gleich krieg der sich nur ganz schwer schlichten lässt.
ein kumpel von mir hatte sowas ähnliches dem fehlte auch die zeitung bloss hatte der sich nen anderen briefkasten zugelegt
in dem sich der täter ein geklemmt hatte und am ende ist raus gekommen das es nur wegen seinem sohn war der immer fußball an der wand gespielt hatte leider unter seinem wohnzimmer fenster
hatte sich damit erledigt heute betreiben die beiden modellbau ohne ende sind wie pech und schwefel kannst kaum trennen die beiden und der jung mitten drin naja aber jeder is ja anders vieleicht hast ja auch nur so ein erwischt der immer meckert |motz:|motz:|motz:


----------

